

Apple company culture in one license plate... - sama
https://loopt.com/loopt/l/Broadcast._/db25b42f-ab6c-4667-8189-f9590eb2897a?ptParam=t

======
herdrick
Why can't I click on Sam's name and see everything he has broadcast? And
clicking on the 'Cupertino, CA' link doesn't seem to do anything.

~~~
Readmore
I'm actually really surprised that Loopt isn't more open with it's data, or
doesn't utilize their website more.

~~~
axod
<http://www.quantcast.com/loopt.com>

17k monthy people isn't too many. Odd really.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Why would people be accessing loopt from anything other than a mobile browser,
which I'm assuming quantcast doesn't track?

------
prakash
World Wide Steve Jobs Domination?

------
volodia
What does that mean?

~~~
kqr2
What would Steve Jobs Do?

------
mrshoe
sama is at Infinite Loop right now? Cue the speculation about Apple buying
Loopt or Loopt receiving special treatment on the iPhone.

~~~
ivankirigin
That is already public information. Backgrounding is coming to loopt. He
presented at WWDC, or some other apple event, right?

[http://www.engadget.com/2009/09/04/loopt-strikes-deal-
with-a...](http://www.engadget.com/2009/09/04/loopt-strikes-deal-with-atandt-
for-background-monitoring-on-iphone/)

~~~
allenbrunson
well, sort of. the way this particular type of 'backgrounding' was reported to
work, at&t would be keeping track of the user's position, not apple or the
iphone itself. it sounded to me like it won't require any changes to the
iphone os for this.

------
CamperBob
That's pretty funny. For many years I've kept a (mental) Post-It note on my
electronics bench with "WWWD?" written on it.

